# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  First mobile Trojan downloader discovered

## wise-wistful

By PC World India staff

F-Secure Security Laboratory has spotted a new Window Mobile Trojan called InfoJack, also known as Trojan WinCE/InfoJack. 


This is a new kind of worm for mobile devices. According to F-Secure, there have long been malicious downloaders on PCs, but this is the first to be discovered for mobile devices. 

InfoJack is a trojan affecting Windows Mobile devices that leaks information from the device to a home server when the device connects to the Internet. As a part of its activity, InfoJack alters the security settings on the device. This causes all software installations to complete without any warning of possible safety precautions. Trojan:WinCE/InfoJack is a multiple part malware. 

The first part is attached to many (.cab) installation files containing legitimate software such as games, mapping software, et cetera. InfoJack pretends to be an additional set-up program. 

Once InfoJack has infected the device it waits for the device to make an Internet connection. When the device is connected, InfoJack connects to its home server and downloads additional parts for its functionality. 

While doing so, it leaks information from the device to the server. As a component of its functionality, InfoJack changes the security settings on the device to allow all software installations to complete without any warnings.
techworld

----------

